# Girls? It's time to trash on the fella's.



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

check out the Hunting Trash Talk thread. post #50. :lol:



http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?p=2268504&posted=1#post2268504

The Nerve!!!!:lol::lol:

Get'em girls!!!!!


----------



## Huntinggirl (Aug 3, 2006)

River Lady, you beat me to it...I was coming to do the same thing over here.....

GETEM LADIES !!!


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Huntinggirl said:


> River Lady, you beat me to it...I was coming to do the same thing over here.....
> 
> GETEM LADIES !!!


 
That's cause I'm stealth like.:lol::lol:


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jul 31, 2001)

I kind of got a chuckle out of it..................booby prize..............  :lol:


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Gone Fishing said:


> I kind of got a chuckle out of it..................booby prize..............  :lol:


Have to admitt I laughed too.......but then I had to smack him around like a good huntin women would.:lol::lol: It's all in fun.


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Gone Fishing said:


> I kind of got a chuckle out of it..................booby prize..............  :lol:


 What where when who why ?I want in on booby prize :evilsmile.I like them alot ,Mich


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Ok.... but will you still respect me in the morning? 
<----<<<


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

I have never got the boobie prize, I think I should get it, just out of fairness


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

:lol: You guys are somethin.


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

Joe...what the heck do you mean *Still* respect you? That is one heck of an assumption :lol:


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

1wildchild said:


> Joe...what the heck do you mean *Still* respect you? That is one heck of an assumption :lol:


Yep story of my life... 
Rodney Dangerfield was really the only person who understood me anyway. 
<----<<<


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

So I take it I will ignored, No boobie prize for me is that it?


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

eddiejohn4 said:


> So I take it I will ignored, No boobie prize for me is that it?


 
Well, depends. Are you a god boy?:lol:


----------



## Huntinggirl (Aug 3, 2006)

RIVER LADY said:


> Well, depends. Are you a god boy?:lol:


 
He would for sure be in the running for the booby prize.....


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Huntinggirl said:


> He would for sure be in the running for the booby prize.....


Hmmm...seeing how all I have heard is good things about him.....we might as well let him have it. Out of fairness and all of course.


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

Oh come on now, Eddie needs to work harder for it than that :lol:


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

1wildchild said:


> Oh come on now, Eddie needs to work harder for it than that :lol:


 
He caught me on a good day, some day's I'm just very easy.
Wait a minute, did that come out right?:lol:


----------



## Huntinggirl (Aug 3, 2006)

RIVER LADY said:


> He caught me on a good day, some day's I'm just very easy.
> Wait a minute, did that come out right?:lol:


Nothing wrong with being easy it is the not being cheap part that we have to watch out for....:evilsmile


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

Thank you, It is my first Boobie prize, I am so happy. I hope this is not just a pity boobie,even though I was begging.


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

eddiejohn4 said:


> Thank you, It is my first Boobie prize, I am so happy. I hope this is not just a pity boobie,even though I was begging.


 
No eddie, it's the real, genuine boobie.:lol:


----------

